# New Horizons Token Now In Shop!



## Justin (Mar 26, 2020)

Since the Shop and Bell systems have been turned back on today, we would like to reveal a brand new Animal Crossing: New Horizons Token collectible!





We originally planned to release this collectible on release day alongside TBT 3.0, but were unable to do so with the upgrade delays and systems disabled on current TBT in the meantime. Since we won't be moving to TBT 3.0 until early April, the New Horizons Token collectible is now available to purchase in the Shop now!



Jeremy said:


> We have turned the Feedback, Bells, and Shop systems back on while we look at early April (next week) for our new TBT 3.0 goal.
> 
> 
> I'll announce something tomorrow about lost bells over the last few days. We will have some compensation at least.



This will be a limited time release to celebrate the release of this exciting new game, so be sure to grab one as soon as you can. If you can't afford one yet, stay tuned for some compensation bells set to be released by Jeremy tomorrow.

Enjoy everyone! Thanks to Laudine for putting this collectible together for us.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 26, 2020)

looks icy

I like

thanks


----------



## Chris (Mar 26, 2020)

It matches Hazel's inner ears so nicely. 

This is going to look so weird to someone reading this after Justin's changed his avatar.


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)

i bought it,, it looks super cute


----------



## rianne (Mar 26, 2020)

Thanks staff for all that you do.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 26, 2020)

Just purchased it!  Thank you staff for your diligent work on TBT 3.0 and all that you do.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 26, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> It matches Hazel's inner ears so nicely.
> 
> This is going to look so weird to someone reading this after Justin's changed his avatar.





there we go. now it's immortalized


----------



## Chris (Mar 26, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> View attachment 233056
> 
> there we go. now it's immortalized



Now I won't look like a crazy person to someone reading this in the future!


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 26, 2020)

Thank you! I love the look. ❤


----------



## Nougat (Mar 26, 2020)

Thank you! I love it! <3


----------



## r a t (Mar 26, 2020)

It’s so pretty <3 Amazing job like always!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm so glad to finally have a second icon to go with my New Leaf collectible!  Thanks, staff.


----------



## piske (Mar 26, 2020)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm so glad to finally have a second icon to go with my New Leaf collectible!  Thanks, staff.



aww, that collectible combo is so cute! <3


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Mar 26, 2020)

Thnx


----------



## Ossiran (Mar 26, 2020)

Purchased a token! Awesome.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 26, 2020)

Just saw this and immediately bought one, nice!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Check out my snazzy lineup with The Game Title and Egg collectibles. With 5 because of the new update thing.


----------



## Ley (Mar 26, 2020)

looking great! just got mine


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 26, 2020)

thank you for the collectible! it’s so cute ; -; need to up my blue/green collectible combo hnghhh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2020)

The new collectible is super cute!!!


Now I kinda hate that I missed the HHD collectible back in 2015 ripppp


----------



## SamXX (Mar 26, 2020)

Cute!


----------



## LilD (Mar 26, 2020)

Ty!


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 26, 2020)

I was waiting for this!


----------



## seliph (Mar 26, 2020)

thanks hazel


----------



## Lavamaize (Mar 26, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## Trundle (Mar 26, 2020)

Thanks Laudine!


----------



## alv4 (Mar 26, 2020)

I love it!
I hope I can get bells to buy itt!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 26, 2020)

Lol didn’t I call a collectible


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 26, 2020)

Cute!!


----------



## cornimer (Mar 26, 2020)

Love the colour, it's so cute and pleasing to look at! Thanks for the new collectible


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 26, 2020)

Yay, finally something fitting to the New Leaf one!


----------



## Stil (Mar 26, 2020)

Thanks!! Looks great.


----------



## Jacob (Mar 26, 2020)

So cute !!!! I can't afford yet but I'm excited to have it :]


----------



## digimon (Mar 26, 2020)

love this collectble! the colour is so nice! thanks staff c:


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 26, 2020)

love it too <3


----------



## Zane (Mar 26, 2020)

Super super cute, thank you :]


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 26, 2020)

looking pretty on me line up


----------



## Corrie (Mar 26, 2020)

I missed these speciality collectibles! Thanks for continuing the trend!


----------



## Jas (Mar 26, 2020)

i love it a lot! thank you~


----------



## Laureline (Mar 26, 2020)

Super cute, hopefully I can snag one!


----------



## sunchild (Mar 27, 2020)

it's really cute! love the color


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2020)

It is indeed a bop


----------



## MasterM64 (Mar 27, 2020)

Love the new collectible!  Looking forward to 3.0 when it comes around!


----------



## StrangeDog (Mar 27, 2020)

Thank you! I love this!


----------



## Wisteria Rytsar (Mar 27, 2020)

Will the collectible last until April 1st? Im trying to get an April Fools day date


----------



## Antonio (Mar 27, 2020)

I wish i could buy 12 of these collectibles, cri.;-;


----------



## Mars Adept (Mar 28, 2020)

Ok, but what about the compensation bells that were supposed to be here today?

I swear everything TBT related is getting delayed...


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Mar 28, 2020)

Kool


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 30, 2020)

Since when did Justin get 130k followers on twitter lol


----------



## mocha. (Apr 1, 2020)

Think this might be one of my favourite collectibles :')


----------



## SockHead (Apr 1, 2020)

No thanks. I'm saving my fake currency for food stamps.


----------

